# Yikes! Illicit lovers end up murdered in the SUV they were sneakin' around in.



## SecondTime'Round (Jan 15, 2015)

http://6abc.com/1075438/


----------



## MJJEAN (Jun 26, 2015)

Sometimes the Karma Bus gets a lil bloodthirsty.


----------



## just got it 55 (Mar 2, 2013)

That's the Fvcking you get for the fvcking you get

55


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Whoopsy!

I don't condone execution for infidelity but still wonder, what the fvck people are thinking by fvcking around??!!?

What the hell do they think the end game is going to be?

If I found some moron tangled up with Mrs. Conan a bullet would be tender mercy compared to what I can do with my hands.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Popcorn2015 (Sep 10, 2015)




----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

"Nine shots were fired, police say, and all of them resulted in gunshot wounds to their heads."

Damn.


----------



## Clay2013 (Oct 30, 2013)

GusPolinski said:


> "Nine shots were fired, police say, and all of them resulted in gunshot wounds to their heads."
> 
> Damn.


Yep someone was pissed. I agree with the other poster about not wanting violence but if you roll the dice some times you actually do get snake eyes. 

C


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

GusPolinski said:


> "Nine shots were fired, police say, and all of them resulted in gunshot wounds to their heads."
> 
> Damn.


There were three heads involved.


----------



## Nomorebeans (Mar 31, 2015)

I think I'd hit the third head first, then her face, then his.

Yes, I have some real anger issues. Good thing I hate guns and would never own one.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Amplexor said:


> There were three heads involved.


----------



## JohnA (Jun 24, 2015)

Hi nomorebeans,

The Irish are at times a strange lot. Thou shall not murder, so the IRA developed a tradition of "knee capping". It involved shooting both knee caps out. A crippled lifetime of never ending pain that also served as a warning to others as to how trustworthiness of that person.

In ancient Ireland you were part of a clan and every life had a fixed value. Kings and poet had the highest value. If they were killed the clan as a whole owed the debt. To carry the brand of an outcast was to be a non person. Enslavement was the kindest outcome for an outcast.


----------



## Nomorebeans (Mar 31, 2015)

Ah. So maybe I'd shoot both their kneecaps out, and then his other head. That'd work for me.

Actually, their Karma is being stuck with each other. I was enumerating in my mind all the things I don't miss about my ex today, and I've seen her Facebook profile pic and read her infantile texts - I think this is punishment enough.


----------



## Dude007 (Jun 22, 2015)

Damn, I might need to be a lil more careful poking fun at some of u! There is some serious rage going on in here. NMB, you can always send poison cookies over to ur exh and his skank! They'd never know....dude
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

> Smith had several children


Damn.


----------



## Dude007 (Jun 22, 2015)

Weren't even married. Wow!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SecondTime'Round (Jan 15, 2015)

Nomorebeans said:


> Ah. So maybe I'd shoot both their kneecaps out, and then his other head. That'd work for me.
> 
> Actually, their Karma is being stuck with each other. * I was enumerating in my mind all the things I don't miss about my ex today,* and I've seen her Facebook profile pic and read her infantile texts - I think this is punishment enough.


We are soul sisters! I was too! 

I don't miss walking with him and seeing/hearing him spit every 50 feet. 

I don't miss him eating dinner shirtless.

I don't miss him calling me the C word. (Oh wait, he still does that via text)

I don't miss his poor grammar.

I don't miss his racisim, homophobia, and lack of respect for anyone who isn't exactly like him.

I REALLY don't miss feeling like I was being criticized for every move I made.


----------



## Nomorebeans (Mar 31, 2015)

SecondTime'Round said:


> We are soul sisters! I was too!
> 
> I don't miss walking with him and seeing/hearing him spit every 50 feet.
> 
> ...


Oh, my! A Spitter, is he? That might be a deal breaker for me.

Here's what I enumerated:

I don't miss tip-toeing around in the mornings because he went to bed at 2:00 a.m., and tip-toeing around again at six when I get home from work because that's his favorite time for a nap

I don't miss him scraping his front teeth loudly against his fork when he eats

I don't miss his snoring and thrashing while he sleeps

I don't miss sweating in my own house while wearing shorts and a tank top because it's "too cold" for him if the AC is set any lower than 75

I don't miss him shushing me when I talk, which he did at least once a day, and not because I was saying anything offensive, but because what he had to say was more important

I don't miss not being able to have a dog because it was too much work for him

I don't miss making dinner and eating mine with our son at six thirty, and putting a plate away for him to have by himself at 9:00 or 10:00 when he got hungry

I don't miss explaining to my family over and over again why he couldn't be bothered to attend their event or come visit for the holidays with me

And, Soul Sister, I don't miss feeling like I was being criticized for every move I made. (There's a song called "Numb" by Linkin' Park that goes "Every step that I take is just another mistake to you" and "All I want to do is be more like me and be less like you.")

Back to the original topic, this chick that works for my company and always looks like she rolled in to the office in the same clothes she went clubbing in last night got all the windows in her car smashed in the parking lot one day. They never found out who did it, but I'd have liked to watch the angry BW go at it with a baseball bat, myself. (And now we have a security guard out there.)


----------



## SecondTime'Round (Jan 15, 2015)

Nomorebeans said:


> Oh, my! A Spitter, is he? That might be a deal breaker for me.
> 
> Here's what I enumerated:
> 
> ...


That Lincoln Park song comes up on my playlist every time I run!

And course my favorite "no miss" is about the dog!!!


----------

